# Blocking calls.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I believe there is a way to block calls on your mobile (vodaphone) can anyone please tell me how, I have 97 missed calls from a chap who says I am phoning him and he is a big man plus he is married... last call today at 4am.

Thanks


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

A while back I had someone who kept calling me, ringing me a dozen times everyday at all hours for about a month. I started to play a little game with them and would answer the phone but let them have static (not saying anything), thus forcing them to use up their own phone time. They must have gotten tired of wasting their credit trying to harass me as they eventually gave up.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> A while back I had someone who kept calling me, ringing me a dozen times everyday at all hours for about a month. I started to play a little game with them and would answer the phone but let them have static (not saying anything), thus forcing them to use up their own phone time. They must have gotten tired of wasting their credit trying to harass me as they eventually gave up.




I have tried this however he tends to let the phone ring once then rings off...but of course it wakes me up in the small hours and I must have my phone on as I am on call,


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> A while back I had someone who kept calling me, ringing me a dozen times everyday at all hours for about a month. I started to play a little game with them and would answer the phone but let them have static (not saying anything), thus forcing them to use up their own phone time. They must have gotten tired of wasting their credit trying to harass me as they eventually gave up.


It is indeed the best method I have used so far if you want to avoid being called obsessively at any time of the day and night!!! Any other solution tried has failed ... It should also be possible for your to ask your mobile provider to block the annoying numbers ... max 10 numbers can be blocked by the provider....:boxing:


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

depending on what type of phone you have, you can download an app for Blackberries/ iphones/ any android phones. You can blacklist the number then calls will automatically be blocked, I had the same problem not anymore though!!!!!!


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Black and White Service
there is a white and a black list.
Good luck!
FYI: 
**Upon choosing the “unreachable” network announcement, callers won’t be charged anything
***Upon choosing the voicemail message, callers will be charged one minute at their normal minute rate


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Another solution (for the one-ringers  , at least when you are working on a computer):
Leave your phone next to your computer/display, and your display will be (very little) distorted when a call is coming in, so you can pick up your phone BEFORE it starts ringing.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

cutiepie said:


> depending on what type of phone you have, you can download an app for Blackberries/ iphones/ any android phones. You can blacklist the number then calls will automatically be blocked, I had the same problem not anymore though!!!!!!


 it's also available for nokia symbian os on ovi shop


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have tried this however he tends to let the phone ring once then rings off...but of course it wakes me up in the small hours and I must have my phone on as I am on call,


I used to use the screened calls on my phone when i was in Egypt and i was with vodaphone.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> I used to use the screened calls on my phone when i was in Egypt and i was with vodaphone.


I can't find an iPhone apps to block calls
Would be great to have an apps that curd off the caller or sends a message / noise


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

the next time he calls you again , hand the mobile to the first Egyptian in sight and tell him to deal with him xD


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Maiden do you have a screech alarm...you know, the little ones that make an ear-piercing noise?
If you see the guy's number coming up... answer with the alarm. I had a perv keep calling me when I was in England....he stopped after being blasted!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have in the past used all the options suggested as I am not new to this type of thing.
Only last night he phoned and a fluent Arabic speaker spoke to him... only this time he has not denied phoning me he says he is phoning because he wants to talk and I am a nice women, he also said Do you know who I am? meaning he is someone big lol anyway my friend gave him what for and threatened him.. he has only phoned 3 times since she spoke to him, I am going to Vodaphone this morning to see if I can block the calls. Will report back later.

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Report.

Vodaphone will block any unwanted calls in two ways

1... go into a vodaphone office and tell them of your complaint.. they will make a request (don't know who to) for the number to be blocked and it should be activated in 24 hours

2... dial 5040 and for 5LE per month you can use a call block facility.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

That is what I wrote on the other page:



> Black and White Service
> there is a white and a black list.
> Good luck!
> FYI:
> ...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes but I want the person who is doing it to be told ... hey you we know you are pestering people and we will stop you.

The biggest problem is that when you are a victim of unwanted attention you are told how to prevent it.. the person who is doing the pestering is let off. Just think how we are told to dress to stop us getting attention from males, why not stop the males???


----------



## afrowoman (Oct 15, 2011)

In my experience there's not much anyone can do, especially if he's just giving you "missed calls". Pre revolution we were told to file a report at telecom something or other, the mobile companies don't deal with these things.

My solution was to make a (silent) profile called Sh*tlist and just add the ******s to that. I have like 8-9 people in that list. That way if they call you won't even know. Eventually they give up but some are extremely persistent - as in calling a year later!

Edit: [email protected]*rs is a bad word?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The obnoxious critter is now sending me texts asking why I am not answering my phone as he wants to talk to me... having the number blocked allows him to ring the number but it does not connect with me but it seems it still allows him to text. I cannot switch my phone on to silent or off.. I am on call 24/7 so need to be contactable.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I feel for you MS. I had simular problems in the past when over there but was not so complex for me since I was not working etc. 

Sadly there isn't a direct solution. Blocking a number isn't enough cause then they just go get some new number. It's a shame when you make a complaint no further action happens. I know on my own handset I can block numbers and sms's not sure if you can from your own phone at all. I know you shouldn't have to do that but it beats paying voda for a half job done!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

When Egyptians are doing surveys or resumes do they put.. Making pestering calls as a hobby?


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I believe there is a way to block calls on your mobile (vodaphone) can anyone please tell me how, I have 97 missed calls from a chap who says I am phoning him and he is a big man plus he is married... last call today at 4am.
> 
> Thanks


I must ask how do these guys get your phone numbers?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

random dialling I suspect.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

and of course they ask for your phone number everywhere you go, which I never give. I also know that there are lists of phone numbers that can be bought as a friend who was the CEO used to buy these numbers and send texts when she was doing a promotion.


----------



## sabrina2001 (Aug 11, 2011)

Even if you've blocked someones call and they get the 'unavailable response', do you still know that person is trying to call? For example, you see a missed call but it didn't ring?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

sabbyetmanny said:


> Even if you've blocked someones call and they get the 'unavailable response', do you still know that person is trying to call? For example, you see a missed call but it didn't ring?


No I didn't see a missed call...

update.. I believe the little critter has given out my number to all his friends as I am now getting missed calls from about 20 different numbers. I cannot change my number as it is a work number and I do get unidentified calls through the nature of my work so I now have to text these numbers and ask them the nature of the call and who they are.
No response no reply.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> No I didn't see a missed call...
> 
> update.. I believe the little critter has given out my number to all his friends as I am now getting missed calls from about 20 different numbers. I cannot change my number as it is a work number and I do get unidentified calls through the nature of my work so I now have to text these numbers and ask them the nature of the call and who they are.
> No response no reply.


Sad ,sick annoying people aren't they...never could understand what pleasure they get out of giving people all these missed calls.I still get missed calls from some egyptian and i have a uk number......unfortunately a friend once called me in the uk from her husbands phone and it would appear he has passed my number on to someone else...although he denies doing it....but how else have they got my number.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Sad ,sick annoying people aren't they...never could understand what pleasure they get out of giving people all these missed calls.I still get missed calls from some egyptian and i have a uk number......unfortunately a friend once called me in the uk from her husbands phone and it would appear he has passed my number on to someone else...although he denies doing it....but how else have they got my number.




I know that pest calls are made all over the world but Egypt takes gold, I do not know a single person who has not been targeted here. It is their national pastime and of course now that they can get free calls it doesn't really matter if you answer it and walk away.


----------

